# the "Butt-Out" tool



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Does anyone use this thing? If so, how well does it work? I was thinking of getting one.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

We gave it a try at a farm where the owner wanted us to bury the gut piles. We buried it with the guts, was more of a pain than anything IMO. On does we just use a drop point knife and carefully cut around the b-hole, comes out with the large intestine.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

A couple of my buddies use it, stick it in, twist & pull, cut and pull the rest from the inside. I tried and do not like it, more hassle than I think its worth.


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

thanks for the input guys. I was hoping it would have been an easier , less hands-on approach.


----------



## BassBlaster (Jun 8, 2006)

I have used one for a couple years now and I think it works incredibly well. A couple guys in my group laughed at me for using it but after trying it they now have thier own. If you do exactly as the directions say it works exactly like its suppose too. Only downside to it is it gets covered in deer poo and you have to clean it. Give it a try, if you dont like it, your out 8 bucks.


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

I have never used one Call me old fashion i just take my time and cut the b hole out. I also try to limit the amount of items i carry so that tool wouldnt be a must have item in bag. But hey what works for some may not work for others. Good luck


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

It works, just follow the directions. Use the tool first, then split the gut open, it works easier that way.


----------



## Agitation Free (Jul 11, 2010)

I use it and it works great. Just follow the instructions. Very easy.


----------



## walkerdog (May 13, 2009)

Absolute junk in my opinion. Cheaply made. I have had 2 and both broke in half while trying to use. Save your $


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Very good product. Used one for two years and have done 10 deer and it hasn't broke yet. Pretty slick device for sure.


----------



## Bonecrusher (Aug 7, 2010)

I have looked at myself a few times and the thing that comes to mind is not all anuses are the same...


----------



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Well the wifey went and bought me one, so hopefully i will try it out this weekend.


----------

